# Domain Name Sale...



## Steve5D (Apr 14, 2014)

I really know nothing about this type of stuff:

Years ago, I had a website which was strictly for my concert photography. It was a crappy little website, but it was mine and I was happy with it. My name was not in the domain name. As I started getting into other forms of photography, though, I decided to let that one die on the vine, not renew it, and start an entirely different site. That one is now in its second iteration.

I did nothing with the original site after around 2008. I just figured that, if I didn't pay to renew it, after some period of time the name would fly back into the ether and be available to someone clever enough to think of the same name. Honestly, I'd forgotten all about it.

A few weeks back, I was contacted by someone who asked if I was the same person who owned that site. Well, after doing some research, I've discovered that, while that website is no longer active, I am the only person who can renew the domain name. For some reason, I had a credit on that old account. The hosting company was simply waiting for me to say "renew it", which I have done.

The person who contacted me about it wants to buy the domain name from me. He told me he would pay me "a premium". When I asked him what he felt was a "premium", he said he would be willing to pay me $100.00.

Now, I don't know from nothin' sometimes, but I know a guy who sold his domain name for $70,000.00. I just gotta' believe that a fair price for mine lies somewhere between that and the $100.00 I was offered.

How should I go about determining, assuming there's actually a legitimate way to do that, a fair value for the domain name?


----------



## Braineack (Apr 14, 2014)

there are sites that can somewhat determine it, like this: Value my domain name

$100 is not a premium, but it's really a subjective value.


----------



## Steve5D (Apr 14, 2014)

Braineack said:


> there are sites that can somewhat determine it, like this: Value my domain name
> 
> $100 is not a premium, but it's really a subjective value.



Hmmmmm... It says it's an invalid domain name and, as a result, places a value of $0.00 on it.

Hell, maybe that hunnerd bucks is a gift!


----------



## SnappingShark (Apr 14, 2014)

It's pretty much based on length of domain name, how it currently ranks in Google (or other search engines), whether it's a real word and such.

I would say that the value is whatever value YOU put on it, and what YOU think it's worth to give up.

Either way - I hope things turn out well and you make some good money from it


----------



## Rick58 (Apr 14, 2014)

Hey Steve, if you have no interest in the domain, I'd grab the hundred bucks and go have yourself a really nice steak dinner. 
If not, you'll soon have the hundred spent on renewal's to something you don't even want.


----------



## Steve5D (Apr 14, 2014)

Rick58 said:


> Hey Steve, if you have no interest in the domain, I'd grab the hundred bucks and go have yourself a really nice steak dinner.
> If not, you'll soon have the hundred spent on renewal's to something you don't even want.



The domain is already renewed, and it didn't cost be a dime because of some credit on the account.

As it is right now, the guy's being a bit of a dick about everything, which is difficult for me to understand since he contacted me regarding something of mine that he wants. As a result, I've also considered just keeping it and firing it back up as an active website again...


----------



## Rick58 (Apr 14, 2014)

Well, I have to admit, nothing turns me off quicker then someone with an attitude asking me for a favor


----------



## Designer (Apr 14, 2014)

Whether anybody wants it or not, I think $100 is ridiculously cheap.  If it is a really good name it will be worth lots more, IMO.  Do more research.


----------



## Steve5D (Apr 14, 2014)

Designer said:


> Whether anybody wants it or not, I think $100 is ridiculously cheap.  If it is a really good name it will be worth lots more, IMO.  Do more research.



You know, I think it's worth more, too. The problem is that I don't really have any basis for that other than "IT'S MINE!!"

What kind of research can I do to give me a better idea? I agree with you, I think $100.00 is extremely low. I even offered to give it to him in exchange for letting me shoot for his magazine. Initially he agreed with that. Now he's backing off that, and wants to just pay be the hundred bucks.

I just don't know that I'm inclined to do that...


----------



## orljustin (Apr 14, 2014)

Designer said:


> Whether anybody wants it or not, I think $100 is ridiculously cheap.  If it is a really good name it will be worth lots more, IMO.  Do more research.



If one guy has asked about it in six years, it probably doesn't have much "value".    What is it?  "myconcertphotographysite.com"?


----------



## Steve5D (Apr 14, 2014)

orljustin said:


> Designer said:
> 
> 
> > Whether anybody wants it or not, I think $100 is ridiculously cheap.  If it is a really good name it will be worth lots more, IMO.  Do more research.
> ...



Yeah, I thought of that, too, which is why I've started to consider simply keeping it and getting it back up and running again...


----------



## Designer (Apr 14, 2014)

I have no idea where you could get a good evaluation of the domain name, but sheesh, $100 doesn't buy much these days.  Better just keep it until you get a real offer.


----------



## Steve5D (Apr 14, 2014)

Wow, dude just totally imploded.

It's actually pretty funny. He thinks I should sell it to him because that's what his offer was, and because I was unaware of any other value. I asked him if he found a rare, valuable stamp, would he essentially give it away because he wasn't previously aware of any value.

He had no response to that. He actually tried to guilt me into a sale by telling me about his dog which had just died.

It's pretty pathetic.

I think I may fire it back up and make him wish he'd reconsidered...


----------



## TreeofLifeStairs (Apr 14, 2014)

I wonder if he could be a wholesaler and thinks he could sell it for more.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 14, 2014)

Well, what IS the actual domain name??? State it, and people might be able to give you some actually (potentially) worthwhile comments about it.

"See, I have...well...I have* a friend*...and he has this, sort of problem...I can't say WHAT it is. So...waaaaddaya' think my friend oughtta' do?"


----------



## snerd (Apr 14, 2014)

Yep, without a name there is not even a guess about value. Not that I would have any idea anyway!!


----------



## HitenNainaney (Apr 14, 2014)

Just state the name here, no one can use it unless you agree to transfer the domain to him. So you're at no risk.  

100$ isn't much armt all, and if he's wanting it for his business, you have room for negotiation. It's like selling commercial property, just online  

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic (Apr 14, 2014)

At this point, unless the guy throws you a REALLY nice number,  I wouldn't sell the domain to him just on principle if he's being a douche about it. If that domain didn't have value to him, he wouldn't want to buy it...He would just make up a different name.


----------



## Steve5D (Apr 14, 2014)

Just to be clear, I didn't ask what I should do, nor did I ask what the value of it is. I asked how to go about determining the value.

I'm not going to state the name because A) things have gotten pretty contentious, and this guy is easily found. I won't allow myself to run the risk of someone here contacting this guy and letting him know where I hang out and B) the name is unimportant to this discussion. I've gotten some good counsel, both here and other forums, on what would be appropriate price-wise. 

But mainly the first one.

All that said, though, it's not important because I've decided to not sell the domain to someone who believes that being a prick is the most effective manner with which to acquire it.

This guy even contacted Facebook and told them I stole his name, despite the fact that the name isn't now, has never been, and will ever be on Facebook. He's grasping at straws to be a pain in my ass, and all he's doing is making me laugh.

If I get the site started up again, I'll share it...


----------



## Steve5D (Apr 14, 2014)

snerd said:


> Yep, without a name there is not even a guess about value. Not that I would have any idea anyway!!



Well, you'd be off the hook, because I didn't ask for a value.

I asked how I would go about determining the value...


----------



## Light Guru (Apr 14, 2014)

Well actual value is extremely hard to place, but $100 sounds really low, especially if this guy is buying it for business purposes.



Steve5D said:


> As it is right now, the guy's being a bit of a dick about everything





Steve5D said:


> Wow, dude just totally imploded.
> 
> It's actually pretty funny. He thinks I should sell it to him because that's what his offer was, and because I was unaware of any other value.=



After hearing this, I would lay the price of $2000 down on the table.  If he truly values this particular domain for a business then $2000 would be money well spent and probably a really great value.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Apr 14, 2014)

It's difficult "determining" a value.
If you had ten people inquiring, it would be more valuable, than just one inquiry.

However, the value is also determined by how badly this one guy wants it.

I paid $700 for MyName.com
Talked the seller down from $1000.
It was worth it to me. 

If you do sell, you probably already know, use an escrow service!


----------



## Derrel (Apr 14, 2014)

"I have..uh... ahh...well, I _have a friend_....who has a problem...I want to talk about it and beat around the bush about it,and draw attention to myself, but at the same time I don't want to talk about it, so, oh, forget it. Oh wait, maybe I am just paranoid. "


----------



## Steve5D (Apr 14, 2014)

Derrel said:


> "I have..uh... ahh...well, I _have a friend_....who has a problem...I want to talk about it and beat around the bush about it,and draw attention to myself, but at the same time I don't want to talk about it, so, oh, forget it. Oh wait, maybe I am just paranoid. "



Hey, if you've got nothing to offer, howsabout you go not offer it someplace else.

If the name of the domain was important to the question I asked, I would share it. But it's not. I'm not asking what the value is. I'm asking how I would go about determining a value. They're two different things.

Clearly, understanding that is beyond your ability.

Posting your jibberish just makes you look silly and, well, like someone craving attention...


----------



## Steve5D (Apr 14, 2014)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> If you do sell, you probably already know, use an escrow service!



Actually, I didn't know that. I've never sold a domain name.

Suggestions on that?


----------



## Light Guru (Apr 14, 2014)

Steve5D said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > "I have..uh... ahh...well, I _have a friend_....who has a problem...I want to talk about it and beat around the bush about it,and draw attention to myself, but at the same time I don't want to talk about it, so, oh, forget it. Oh wait, maybe I am just paranoid. "
> ...



The value is whatever you ask for or what ever they are willing to pay. 

Personally I do agree with Derrel it's a little weird that you won't share that information. Yes your specific question was how would you determine a value but by making  the post in the internet people are free to give any input they want. 

A 2 second google search brought up many articles on the subject 

Since you are not open to the full input of others why ask the question, do the 2 second google search.


----------



## snerd (Apr 14, 2014)

Note to self........ never kid around with a serious man.


----------



## Steve5D (Apr 14, 2014)

Light Guru said:


> Since you are not open to the full input of others why ask the question...



But I am.

The domain name is unimportant to the discussion.

But, Hell... Sure: www.mybitchinphotostuffisbetterthanyours.com


----------



## Light Guru (Apr 14, 2014)

Steve5D said:


> Light Guru said:
> 
> 
> > Since you are not open to the full input of others why ask the question...
> ...



Now that we know the domain name I would say his offer of $100 is actually fair. 

This is one of the articles I found in that 2second google search I mentioned earlier. 
http://www.igoldrush.com/domain-gui...ng/determining-the-value-of-your-domain-names

That domain name is way to long and has way to many words. 

In fact his offer is actually higher then what the domain appraisal sight I also found during my 2 second google search. 
http://www.urlappraisal.net

I say counter offer at $200 but be willing to settle for $150


----------



## Steve5D (Apr 14, 2014)

Light Guru said:


> In fact his offer is actually higher then what the domain appraisal sight I also found during my 2 second google search.
> How Much Is Your Site Worth? | URLAppraisal.net
> 
> I say counter offer at $200 but be willing to settle for $150



Yeah, well, that site also says that "www.google.com is worth $6,062.19. Even funnier, "www.facebook.com" is worth a whopping $39,089.75.

I won't put a lot of stock in that site.

Oh, and "www.mybitchinphotostuffisbetterthanyours.com" isn't really the domain name, but it's funny to think that you believed it was.

Bottom line is I'm not selling him the domain. Period. I don't need the money and, he's now resorted to sending me angry e-mails. It's funny, really...


----------



## Steve5D (Apr 15, 2014)

TreeofLifeStairs said:


> I wonder if he could be a wholesaler and thinks he could sell it for more.



No, the guy's definitely not a wholesaler, but that's something I hadn't even considered...


----------



## astroNikon (Apr 15, 2014)

If the guy's a prick
start at $2,000
for every "pricky" email, add $250
after 3 such pricky emails, don't communicate for 3 days, then add $500 to the price
then repeat as necessary until he 1) leaves you alone or 2) ponies up the high price for the domain

then make payment via USPS Money Order
domain to be released to him after 10 days for the MO to clear - or whatever is the bank requirements

if he's international ... then I'd really be cautious

if you do paypal I've heard of ppl reversing charges if they paid by a credit card to fradulently get their money back.


----------



## tirediron (Apr 15, 2014)

astroNikon said:


> If the guy's a prick
> start at $2,000
> for every "pricky" email, add $250
> after 3 such pricky emails, don't communicate for 3 days, then add $500 to the price
> ...


*Makes mental note to hire astro to negotiate all future licensing fees*


----------



## TreeofLifeStairs (Apr 24, 2014)

Xiaomi just paid $3.6 mil for mi.com. That wasn't your domain was it?


----------



## nzmacro (Apr 25, 2014)

Braineack said:


> there are sites that can somewhat determine it, like this: Value my domain name
> 
> $100 is not a premium, but it's really a subjective value.



Well what can you say  Put in two of my website names into that link ...

birdsinaction.com is worth .... $74.00

macrophotos.com is worth ..... $ 270,900

So which one should I sell  You know what's interesting, they both go to the same page. LOL.

Danny.


----------



## Steve5D (May 28, 2014)

An update:

Dude had a complete meltdown. It was a total and unqualified emotional implosion. It was actually kinda' funny. 

I think his head may have detonated when I told him I was going to go ahead and resurrect the site for my own means.

Goddamn, he hated that...


----------



## Designer (May 28, 2014)

And to think; he could have bought it if he had made you a decent offer.


----------



## MOREGONE (May 28, 2014)

Okay I think you should share the meltdown emails. You can remove all linking information about cry-baby and the domain. But I always get a good kick out of a meltdown


----------

